# المواصفات العامة العراقية للطرق والجسور



## كمال كريم مصطفى (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 


الملفات المرفقة تحوي بنود المواصفات العامة العراقية للطرق والجسور , أرجو أن ينفعنا جميعا


----------



## hassanaki (4 أبريل 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادك عافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك بنصر منهعلى الانس والجان.وأسأل اللهان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغلوقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جماليوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)​


----------



## ليالي عمار (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## metkal (13 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## najiahmed (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (20 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وياليت ان تكمل بقية المواصفات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أغسطس 2010)

منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية عام الى هندسة المساحة والطرق



  ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * المواصفات العامة العراقية للطرق والجسور *


----------



## eng.noor78 (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير ...........


----------



## م.شهرزادد (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بيك .........
 ياريت تكثر المواضيع الخاصة بهندسة العراق


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (20 أغسطس 2010)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووور كتير وجزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود
_


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي على المواصفات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العراق نيو (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بيك .........
ياريت تكثر المواضيع الخاصة بهندسة العراق


----------



## ذنون الشمري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ادام لكم الأعياد دهوراً
وألبسكم من تقواه نوراً
عيدكم مبارك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## زانا سواره (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## محمد قحطان (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد من الاخوة الاعزار شرح جهاز GPSMap 62s


----------



## محمد قحطان (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*اريد من الاخوة الاعزاء شرح جهاز GPSMap 62s*​


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## سمير عمار (16 أبريل 2011)

نتمنى المزيد والمزيد
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## gailan (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## مؤيد الاوسي (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يرجى تزويدي برابط تحميل برنامج 3d civil land desktop


----------



## مهندس سلام 1982 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## براء فارس (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## alobaydy9 (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى اهل العراق


----------



## elfaki (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## فرج أقليلون (11 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## zakikifah (24 أغسطس 2012)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pinar (26 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ...................


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (26 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع القيم


----------



## المهندس عرفان (28 أغسطس 2012)

احسنت والنعم منك ومن اصلك يا طيب


----------



## فراج محمود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك مهندس


----------



## مهندس حقوقي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

احسنتم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عاصم الطحان (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نزار ابو مصطفى (31 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## Hind Aldoory (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## islam3356 (25 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لك استاذي الفاضل


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## mr.dexter (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (13 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بيك .........​


----------



## محمود 2015 (13 يونيو 2013)

حزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (13 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## وسام المشايخي (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (28 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المواصفات من زمان ابحث عليها


----------



## sajad2010 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## علي عصام انور (4 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Emaduldeen (6 يناير 2014)

احسنت


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr.dexter (26 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## markovic (5 أبريل 2014)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Al Mohager (26 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر مالك شياع (22 يناير 2015)

يار يت الإكثار من المواضيع التي تخص الهندسة العراقية وياريت اذا في احد عندو المواصفات القياسية العراقية لحديد التسليح والكونكريت والخرسانة وجميع المواد الأنشائية وشكرا وبارك الله في الجميع خدمة لجميع المهندسين العرب


----------



## م قاسم محمد (22 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## bilaltaha82 (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

